# GCC expert 24 LX aas plug-in for adobe illustrator



## NoLuv4Hoes (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone have the aas plugin for adobe illustrator or a link to it. I checked the gcc website and it is not listed under the download and drivers page. I also checked the gcc club and the plug in is not there. The great cut disk only had the plugin for corel draw. I have the expert 24 lx. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

There is not a plug in for AI, just Corel Draw. You will have to export from Ai and import into GreatCut.


----------



## NoLuv4Hoes (Jun 26, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> There is not a plug in for AI, just Corel Draw. You will have to export from Ai and import into GreatCut.


 There is one look at the links below. 

GCC AAS Plug-In Software Currently Available for Adobe Illustrator!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IadQNsEJHk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/media]


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Great! I have not gotten that updated information yet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zlam (Nov 30, 2011)

I`ve download latest version plug-in from Synergy 17 - Support & Tutorials
At GCC Club there is have not.
-----
Sorry my english, i`m russian.


----------



## clorenita (Feb 7, 2013)

NoLuv4Hoes said:


> Anyone have the aas plugin for adobe illustrator or a link to it. I checked the gcc website and it is not listed under the download and drivers page. I also checked the gcc club and the plug in is not there. The great cut disk only had the plugin for corel draw. I have the expert 24 lx. Any help would be appreciated


yes there is one, but you have to manually install it to illustrator, i am new to the cutters as well as illustrator but thanks to a video my husband found online we were able to figure that the script needs to be manually added, it works for both cs5 and cs6.

I am also new to the forum so not sure if i can post a link, but you can search "New GCC AASII plugin for illustrator CS" and will give you the steps to install the script. 

i think the video wont show were the script is at in the cd do as follow

open the gcc software cd to view files, or explore

open gcc folder/expert/expert_24lx/aas installer
copy _aasii_plug.In.jsx to your computer where you can find it and the follow the video.

you have to pay special attention as the language on the screen of the person recording the video is in a different language.

hopefully this helps you, i called the dealer and gcc and they never told me to install the plug in manually in fact they couldnt tell me why i couldnt print to the cutter from illustrator.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

Please help , CD is damaged and cannot read the AAS installer. Someone please send me a copy of your cd an Iso or something or even the installer folder files ! GCC wont reply I called them in CA no one answered.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

MadeDesigns said:


> Please help , CD is damaged and cannot read the AAS installer. Someone please send me a copy of your cd an Iso or something or even the installer folder files ! GCC wont reply I called them in CA no one answered.


look at your other posts..remember when you post it drives the post to the top no need to find other posts and repeat.


----------



## cdesignloftllc (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't see the Illustrator plug-in. Do you know where I might be able to find the file that works with the newest version of Illustrator. I have CC 2015.


----------



## d1yvo (Jan 20, 2016)

I have A Great Cut 3. I installed my Adobe Illustrator 2015 plug in just open up Great Cut 3.exe go HELP/ Insall Autoimport Plugin... all plugin is right there. choose Adobe Illustrator you have and install it. done


----------

